# Has anyone done a shadowbox?



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

My in-laws are coming up in a few days, and it's the first time I'll have seen them in about 2 years.

I really, really wanted to get *something* done by that time. There was a 50% off sale at Michael's, and my mom works there, so I picked up a big shadowbox with a dark finish for only $20. I spent about an hour today organizing it. I still have a few things to add, like a poem my father wrote for me about my son's death only a day after it happened, a few more pictures, maybe a pregnancy picture... but now I feel so much more at peace. He's right there, above my mantle, where _everyone_ can see him. His hat and his bracelet and his hair... the card that was on his warmer, my pregnancy test.

There's still more I want to add, and I might end up rearranging it a few more times, but I feel so much better having it all out there instead of in a box somewhere. I want people to ask me about him and know who he was instead of just assuming I have one child.
If anyone has done a shadowbox, would you be willing to post a picture? Admittedly I'm looking for some inspiration, I've never done one before. I'll post a photo of what I've done so far a little later


----------



## KnitLady (Jul 6, 2006)

Babs: I haven't done a shadowbox, but i think it's really nice. My mother lost her first child and I know as a kid it really bothered me when she answered "How many kids do you have?" with "Two" (no mention of my deceased sister and not counting her). Everyone deals with loss differently and if my mom wants to keep that private, I try to respect that, but I do think it's nice to have it out there. I'm writing this, because you never know what your daughter is thinking, so there might be some added benefit you might not have thought about.

I had a missed miscarriage at 10 weeks, and I put all of that Baby's stuff in a box. I knit some pants for him (I've always felt he was a boy), and I put my positive HPT in there, as well as pictures of me a few minutes after getting the positive test, pictures of my belly that was just starting to show, and sadly, pictures of the flowers I was sent after he died. I might consider some type of shadowbox for all that though.


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

Here, I just uploaded to photos.

This is what I've done so far: http://www.natural-forces.com/shadowbox/sofar.jpg
This is what I want it to look like in the end: http://www.natural-forces.com/shadow...utfinished.jpg

In the finished layout I have his hair in a 2x2 frame instead of in a little round tin, more pictures, and I'm going to frame my father's poem and put it in there as well.


----------



## monocyte (Jun 17, 2004)

I think that is beautiful. Very well done.

I have one from DS birth, but I would like to something to remember dc that was lossed.


----------



## Plady (Nov 20, 2001)

That is really nice. I started a scrapbook but I haven't made much progress. I'm torn between wanting to get it perfect and doing it when the spirit moves me and wanting to just do it so Ihave it to look at. I hadn't thought of a shadow box. That would make sense for thicker things like the preg test. I really like what you're doing anyway.


----------



## KnitLady (Jul 6, 2006)

That's beautiful!


----------



## Nate'sMom (Jul 14, 2006)

I love your shadowbox... it's a great idea.


----------



## bluebird68 (Mar 6, 2006)

What a beautiful way to honor your sweet boy. Your creative spirit shines through, and I can so understand wanting to share his memory in such a personal and meaningful way. I would feel privileged to see it in your house and hear your story! I hope it is comforting and healing for you. And, by the way, I think you are really artistic! Maybe this will open doors for you to express yourself with other medium, if you haven't done so already! Peace to you, Mama..... Michelle


----------



## starparticle (Jun 30, 2005)

Wow - I really love that, and am totally inspired to do one myself. I was just going through Luna's things yesterday wondering what I was going to do with them.

Thank you for sharing.

warmth.


----------



## munkeesmama (May 17, 2005)

This is a shadowbox I made for my daughter after she got out of the nicu. I did not make a shadowbox for my daughter I lost though. but I hope it's still an inspiration!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...a/gymbo002.jpg
Let us see it when you're done. What a great idea!


----------



## munkeesmama (May 17, 2005)

i just saw pics. it's gorgeous so far!


----------

